
WeWork closes two floors of NYC office after worker diagnosed with coronavirus - alephnan
https://www.onlinemarketplaces.com/articles/32084-wework-closes-two-floors-of-nyc-office-after-worker-diagnosed-with-coronavirus
======
gipp
Why were they even open? What work is happening in a WeWork that cannot be
remote (facilities aside)?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It would drive their junk bonds even lower if they were to close.

